# Japan Orchid Awards Help



## aquacorps (May 11, 2016)

Paph Russ Palmer or Paph Russell Palmer was named in my honor. I understand it's been awarded a number of times in Japan. Can anyone post the awards info? (I no longer have Orchidwiz or any plants). Thanks rusty


----------



## Ozpaph (May 13, 2016)

Paph Russ Palmer

RP 'Chikachan' SBM/JOGA 78pts 2008





RP 'Pink Zebra' SM/JOGA 81pts. 2009






free pic


----------



## aquacorps (May 14, 2016)

Thanks!!


----------

